# Cattleya violacea semialba flamea ‘OmG’



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 6, 2021)

OmG this one just opened after struggling for 3 years! It was repotted to semi water culture last year and it survived to bloom! 

It stunned me at the beauty of the flower!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 6, 2021)

Maybe this vdo works?


----------



## naoki (Oct 6, 2021)

Cool color pattern!


----------



## monocotman (Oct 6, 2021)

Very impressive!
David


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 6, 2021)

i really love that!


----------



## Guldal (Oct 6, 2021)

OMG, indeed!


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 6, 2021)

DR Leslie Ee ..... just amazing!!!


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 6, 2021)

Could not open it! So I convert it to mp4!
View attachment IMG_8102.mp4


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 6, 2021)

Paphman910 said:


> Could not open it! So I convert it to mp4!
> View attachment 29902


Thanks so much Paphman!!


----------



## Stone (Oct 6, 2021)

I don't normally go for flameas but this is very nice indeed.


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 6, 2021)

I second Stone!


----------



## abax (Oct 6, 2021)

I've never seen this variation and it's gorgeous. Fragrant?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 7, 2021)

abax said:


> I've never seen this variation and it's gorgeous. Fragrant?


Very light today so might have to check over a few days…


----------



## Phragper (Oct 7, 2021)

it is SO STUNNING


----------



## tomp (Oct 7, 2021)

Leslie, it is quite stunning. The side lob marginata is a nice accent !

Why do you think the semi-water made a difference?


----------



## richgarrison (Oct 7, 2021)

Say more about your repotting approach and culture in the new medium... I’m finding that things I thought should thrive on mounts for me. Are not. Thinking your experience may hold a clue.


----------



## dodidoki (Oct 7, 2021)

Very nice!!!I love all violaceas!!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 7, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> Say more about your repotting approach and culture in the new medium... I’m finding that things I thought should thrive on mounts for me. Are not. Thinking your experience may hold a clue.


The swc (semi-water culture) technique is a 3 layered system. See pics below for demo. Best pots to use are see through clear plastic pots to monitor roots. 

1. Bottom inch is clay LECA pellets.
2. Middle 2-3 inches is bark/perlite/charcoal mix. 
3. Top half inch is NZ moss. 
4. The plastic clear pot sits in water (tray) that feeds clay 3-4 days. It usually dries one day before watering. 





This method delivers constant water and moisture to roots. Indoors, the plants dry in a day! This way it maintains at least 3-4 days of water supply and keeps high demand plants like violaceas happy. 

The clay pellets keeps aerial roots dry (but humid) above while allowing new ‘water’ roots submerged. Water-roots grow into water and do not rot (unlike aerial or bark roots).

Most of my Cattleya species are in this culture and they love it. I just dry them in between watering longer in winter (2 days more to dry).


----------



## richgarrison (Oct 8, 2021)

Thanx. Worth a try.


----------



## dodidoki (Oct 8, 2021)

Nice to see your plants, Leslie.Important to say that violacea is not an easy species.Roots are easy to rot, it is because in its original habitat roots are growing free on air just on the surface of the trees and dry very quickly.In the other hand violacea love high humidity, cca 75-85% all in the year.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 8, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> Nice to see your plants, Leslie.Important to say that violacea is not an easy species.Roots are easy to rot, it is because in its original habitat roots are growing free on air just on the surface of the trees and dry very quickly.In the other hand violacea love high humidity, cca 75-85% all in the year.


Yes they are EXTREMELY hard to grow. I’ve murdered many to boot. Or they commit suicide (even ‘overnight’ on healthy plants). 

That’s why this is the only method that works for me.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 8, 2021)

Today the flower has stretched (from initial pics a couple days ago) 8 cm to 11 cm NS with a 3-cm lip. It is surprisingly flat compared to the usual attractive recurving of the species. Maybe a few more days? Scent is mildly floral early in morning. 







The lip dark marginata or picotee is still maintaining.


----------



## KateL (Oct 8, 2021)

Well done. I find C. violacea particularly difficult.


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 9, 2021)

Lovely pattern and wonderful deep violet colour.


----------

